# Create a LAN connection in XP



## lsantacana (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi,

I'm having a problem with my notebook (Windows XP). The LAN connection disappeared and, now, when I try to create a new LAN connection I get a message saying that these connections should automatically be detected so I cannot recreate a defaukt LAN connection.

Does anybody now how to recreate it?


----------



## spdabbs (Feb 23, 2007)

Check in the BIOS that onboard LAN is set to enabled, also check in Device Manager that the onboard NIC isn't disabled. If neither of those fix the issue, uninstall the NIC in device manager and reboot - that should reinstall the device.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What are you connecting to? A modem? A router? Another computer?


----------



## lsantacana (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi,

Many thanks for your replies. Yesterday evening I checked both, the onboard LAN in BIOS and the NIC in the Device Manager and they are both enable. But still not detecting the LAN.

And regarding the other question, I'm trying to connect to a router.

Many thanks again,
Lorenzo


----------



## spdabbs (Feb 23, 2007)

By "Not detecting the LAN", do you mean that in Network Connections it's showing up as "Network Cable Unplugged"? If so, try a different port on the router to rule that out, then try a different ethernet cable. If you have a Realtek 8139 onboard NIC, you may also want to try going to its properties in Device Manager and altering the Link Speed to 100Full instead of Auto.


----------



## lsantacana (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi, spdabbs,

Sorry, probably I was not so clear on my explanation. By "not detecting the LAN" I mean that the LAN connection icon in Network connections has disappeared and I cannot created since it should be automatically created when detecting the device. So I guess the problem is related to not detecting the NIC in my laptop and, therefore, does not automatically create the LAN connection as part of the network connections. Unfortunatelly I cannot tell you what is the exact NIC I have since I don't have the laptop with me right now.

Many thanks again.


----------



## spdabbs (Feb 23, 2007)

It's very odd that the NIC is showing OK in Device Manager but not Network Connections. Try booting into Safe Mode with Networking and see if it shows up OK there.


----------



## lsantacana (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok, I will try and I'll let you know.

Many thanks


----------



## lsantacana (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi spdabbs,

I tried yesterday evening with that laptop by booting into Safe Mode with Networking but still no LAN connection is shown. Any other suggestion on what could be the problem?

Many thanks


----------



## spdabbs (Feb 23, 2007)

It's DEFINITELY in Device Manager - with no exclamation marks or anything in the icon?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Did you try a different cable? 
A different port on the router? 
Do other computers connect fine to the router?


----------



## lsantacana (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi DoubleHelix,

Yes, I have another laptop that connects fine to the router.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It connects fine using the same port and the same cable?


----------

